# Monster Pike in Alaska, I need help!



## dukeedwards (May 6, 2010)

I work as a salmon fishing guide on the Egegik River in Alaska. We now have access to Becharof Lake this year, it is the second largest lake in Alaska and is 15 miles wide, 35 miles long and up to 600 ft. deep. Fish and wildlife has confirmed that there are Pike in this lake. There are over 12 million salmon that come to the lake to spawn each year, so I am assuming the pike should have a good food source. The lake is crystal clear and clean, no weeds and stuff like that. You can see 50'-70' down to the sandy bottom. I know very little about Pike fishing, but would love to catch some up there, I have a feeling there must be monsters. I am pretty sure I will be the first person in history to ever fish this lake for Pike, and pretty much to only one that will fish it this summer, it is very remote. I have tried searching the internet for a topographical map that I could link people to, but haven't found anything. I will take any advice or help anyone can give me. I just moved to Ellendale, ND a couple months ago, and hopefully next winter and spring I can learn some more hands on, but for now and at least have to try in Alaska. So what ideas do you guys have? I am legit and this is an honest post, here is our website for Alaska, www.nga.bz.

Thanks,

Duke


----------



## dukeedwards (May 6, 2010)

Here is what I am looking for:

1. Water depths I should look at?

2. Terrain I should look for?

3. Lures/rigs/bait I should try?

4. Time of day or whatever else I should take into consideration?


----------



## River Rat (Aug 1, 2007)

I think that would be awsome to go to a new lake and fish. Here are some things out of my playbook. Also do some searching on the net and find articles about pike fishing. I dont think the depth as important as water temp the warmer the water i feel they go up in the shallows also temp plays big into their spawning activity. Terrain You catch them anywhere Spots I target are shallow weed beds or like ten to twelve feet of water with 7 foot weeds also shore lines with gravel and rough rocks. Lures Try pitching crainkbaits spinnerbaits anything my favorite is blue and silver colored cranks i think that is the best pike color Husky jerks Also find a nice shallow bay and just pitch out a couple rigs with smelt or whatever bigger bait you can get up there and wait for them to smell it and come get it. Time I think the late morning to late afternoon is best Ive never really done good on them during early morning or dusk. Hope this helps let me know how you do!!!


----------



## dukeedwards (May 6, 2010)

Thanks River Rat I will try that. I am going to contact the state and see if they have a topographical map of the lake, so I can get a better idea. The part I saw, there were no weeds and it was crystal clear and sandy and gravel bottom. I know the salmon spawn on the back half of the lake, and I haven't been there yet. I might have the float plane fly lower and around the lake so I can get a look from up above. Thanks again!


----------

